# Mrs Moneypenny hires a motorhome



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

In the FT today - the other side of our obsession.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/6800406e-e6e4-11df-8894-00144feab49a.html#axzz14UxlnIDg

I'm not sure what topics of conversation I would have with a top financial guru in the washing-up area.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I enjoyed the read Roy, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Why didn't she hire a larger one, then the maid and butler could have gone along, possibly sharing Thetford duties. :wink: 

tony


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, the poor daaaaaaahling. One weeps for her.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Poor woman..............my heart goes out to her :wink: :lol: bless her little cotton socks, silly mare :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On a morning programme here in Ireland was a man telling about the holiday he had in a Motorhome, can't remember the full story but like Mrs Moneypenny he hadn't one good word to say about it. 

Why did he do it then? 

TG didn't met MP on site.


----------

